# Mercy Passed the Canine Good Citizen!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Have you already decided what Therapy Dog group you would like to join with her?


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Mercy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> Congratulations! Have you already decided what Therapy Dog group you would like to join with her?


I am thinking about joining Manassas Therapy Dogs which is affiliated with Therapy Dogs Inc. I was considering taking the Therapy Dogs International test, but I was just informed that the test is much harder than it used to be, and sure enough it is! I don't think Mercy and I are ready yet for those increased requirements. Mercy cannot resist food! Her down stay is not very reliable right now. The test for the Therapy Dogs Inc. appears to be the easiest. I'm not even going to look at Delta Pet Partners, because I know that Mercy is far from ready for those stringent requirements.:uhoh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

MercyMom said:


> I am thinking about joining Manassas Therapy Dogs which is affiliated with Therapy Dogs Inc. I was considering taking the Therapy Dogs International test, but I was just informed that the test is much harder than it used to be, and sure enough it is! I don't think Mercy and I are ready yet for those increased requirements. Mercy cannot resist food! Her down stay is not very reliable right now. The test for the Therapy Dogs Inc. appears to be the easiest. I'm not even going to look at Delta Pet Partners, because I know that Mercy is far from ready for those stringent requirements.:uhoh:


Sounds great! Liza and I are starting our Therapy Dog classes tomorrow, test in seven weeks...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats to you and Mercy! Very exciting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Never had a doubt she could do it
And whatever therapy group you join, you'll be doing the work you want to do, so does it matter what the group is?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

There never any doubt in my mind that she wouldnt pass. Congrats!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go! Congratulations to both you and Mercy!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great job! You must be proud!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! That is wonderful! Big ear rubs for Miss Mercy!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay Mercy....congrats to both of you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome!

Congratulations to you and Mercy-great job!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, you guys!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

That's great!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Way to go Mercy!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> Never had a doubt she could do it
> And whatever therapy group you join, you'll be doing the work you want to do, so does it matter what the group is?


It depends...where I live, we don't really have groups. You have to find your own place to go to. One of the hospitals I go to has very specific rules: they only want dogs that are tested by TDI or Pet Partners. I wanted to enroll Tess in TDInc a while ago, because it would save me the two year retesting. But as the hospital offered to pay for every retest plus the half yearly fecal tests, I stayed where I was.( plus, I don't want to leave the hospital...)


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Wonderful, very happy for you both!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I contacted my local TDInc affiliate Manassas Therapy Dogs. They will have a test in September. I also contacted Summits Therapy Animal Services since they use dogs to help special needs children. However, they use Pet Partners registered dogs. If there were more therapy dog classes around whether I live, then I believe Mercy and I could work our way up to advanced skills levels. I still lament over the lack of classes in my area. Perhaps, the people at Summits can direct me towards some classes.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Mercy! So glad it went well, I know how much it means to you.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I emailed Michelle Robinson of Summit Therapy Animals about Pet Partners classes and she wrote back about classes she is having in September. Yes, I am very interested!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Well done, team Mercy. I hope you find the classes you need.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy's certificate came in the mail today!*

Mercy's CGC certificate arrived in the mail today. I had my friend help her pose for the camera with her certificate.

















As a reward, Mercy enjoys her Fluff and Tuff Snake.


----------

